# Meteorologia no século XIX e início do séc. XX



## Rog (13 Mar 2007 às 22:25)

O artigo mais antigo na Imprensa que consegui aqui na Madeira a falar sobre Meteorologia, saiu no Diário de Notícias da Madeira n.º 7, de 18-10-1876:







Pressão atmosférica: 761,45mm = 1014hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Mar 2007 às 01:12)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*



Rogpacheco disse:


> O artigo mais antigo na Imprensa que consegui aqui na Madeira a falar sobre Meteorologia, saiu no Diário de Notícias da Madeira n.º 7, de 18-10-1876:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Impressionante Rogério!! Muito mesmo! Isto é história senhores!!  

Se poderem movam isto para a Imprensa é lá o seu lugar e com destaque!


----------



## Rog (14 Mar 2007 às 16:32)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*

O primeiro  sistema de aviso de mau tempo em Portugal, começou a funcionar em setembro de 1876...


----------



## rossby (14 Mar 2007 às 21:32)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*

Pessoal: Não esquecer que o dia 23 de Março (6ª Feira) é o Dia Mundial da Meteorologia !

http://www.wmo.int/wmd/

Um abraço


----------



## Minho (14 Mar 2007 às 22:21)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*



Rogpacheco disse:


> O primeiro  sistema de aviso de mau tempo em Portugal, começou a funcionar em setembro de 1876...



Que grande recolha Rogério! Vê-la não tenhas um ataque de asma com tanto pó  
É bonito ver o SIAM do Séx XIX


----------



## Fil (15 Mar 2007 às 00:11)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*

Belos registos! Bem que podiam dar essa informação nos jornais de hoje tipo os extremos de temperatura... Rog não tens nada do continente?


----------



## Rog (15 Mar 2007 às 00:21)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*



Fil disse:


> Belos registos! Bem que podiam dar essa informação nos jornais de hoje tipo os extremos de temperatura... Rog não tens nada do continente?



Realmente é interessante ver que há 130 anos os dados meteorologicos eram mais completos que os actuais...

Do continente já vi alguns registos de 1877 essencialmente de Lisboa, qdo os reencontrar posto por cá. 

Um outro relato tb do ano 1876, fala de relatos de icebergues... interessante:


----------



## Rog (15 Mar 2007 às 23:54)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*

Encontrei este artigo com dados de Lisboa de 1876... o mais antigo que consegui encontrar...


----------



## Vince (16 Mar 2007 às 03:23)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*

Obrigado Rogério, adoro esse tipo de registos históricos. 

Esse dos icebergs é simplesmente espectacular.


----------



## Rog (17 Mar 2007 às 18:36)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*

Notícias de 1876:
Temporal no Porto, Dezembro de 1876





Ciclone em Calcutá, Dezembro de 1876





Temporal em Sydney, Setembro de 1876
115milhas/h=185Km/h
153milhas/h=246km/h


----------



## Fil (17 Mar 2007 às 20:05)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*

Essa dos icebergs é surpreendente, especialmente pela baixa latitude e pela data, em finais de outubro!  Bom trabalho Rog!


----------



## Iceberg (18 Mar 2007 às 15:24)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*

Essa dos Icebergues, deixou-me a pensar ... todos sabemos que na última Glaciação, eles desceram até às nossas costas, inclusivamente a costa algarvia, mas no séc. XiX surpreendeu-me imenso, a essas latitudes ...  

Bem, estávamos no final da Pequena Idade do Gelo, e por essa altura, mais ano menos ano, tivemos o famoso Ano sem Verão, que provocou importantes nevadas e geladas na parte Sul dos USA em pleno Verão, devido à grande erupção do Tambora (era este o nome, certo?)


----------



## Rog (18 Mar 2007 às 16:08)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*

Inundações em Portugal, 31 Dezembro 1876


----------



## Rog (18 Mar 2007 às 16:11)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*



Iceberg disse:


> Essa dos Icebergues, deixou-me a pensar ... todos sabemos que na última Glaciação, eles desceram até às nossas costas, inclusivamente a costa algarvia, mas no séc. XiX surpreendeu-me imenso, a essas latitudes ...
> 
> Bem, estávamos no final da Pequena Idade do Gelo, e por essa altura, mais ano menos ano, tivemos o famoso Ano sem Verão, que provocou importantes nevadas e geladas na parte Sul dos USA em pleno Verão, devido à grande erupção do Tambora (era este o nome, certo?)



É bem uma possibilidade de algum vulcão ter entrado em eurupção e ter criado um inverno mais rigoroso que o normal. Não sei se esse vulcão que referes foi nesta data...


----------



## Iceberg (18 Mar 2007 às 22:57)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*



Rogpacheco disse:


> É bem uma possibilidade de algum vulcão ter entrado em eurupção e ter criado um inverno mais rigoroso que o normal. Não sei se esse vulcão que referes foi nesta data...



Tens razão, Rog, a erupção da Tambora foi mais cedo, em 1815 ...


----------



## remy (19 Mar 2007 às 11:17)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*

Very interesting subject


----------



## Rog (8 Mai 2007 às 11:44)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*

No tempo em que os satelites artificiais nem faziam parte dos sonhos 
Uma notícia sobre um possível ciclone (de 1883), previsão que de cientifico parece não ter nada... 






---


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2007 às 14:34)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*

Delicioso este texto. Fartei-me de rir. 



> Todavia entendemos dever dizer aos nossos estimáveis leitores e leitoras, que o sábio do Canadá, se empanou na data. A nosso ver ele deveria ter precisado o dia 1º de Abril e não 5 a 12 de Março.



E reparem no pormenor da piada com o 1º de Abril. Reparem ainda noutro pormenor curioso. Primeiro dirigiu-se aos leitores e só depois às leitoras. O que hoje seria mal educado.

Estive a invesigar, e não há de facto registo de furacões nesse ano perto dos Açores. Mesmo considerando os limitados meios de registo da época, foi um ano excepcionalmente calmo.


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2008 às 22:32)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*

Relato de tornado a 3 de Fevereiro de 1886 em Aveiro
Na altura, possivelmente à falta de termos, chamavam-lhe cyclone... hoje tornado!







_Fonte: Diário de Noticias de 3 de Fev. 1886
Arquivo Regional da Madeira_


----------



## psm (22 Set 2008 às 23:07)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*



Rog disse:


> Relato de tornado a 3 de Fevereiro de 1886 em Aveiro
> Na altura, possivelmente à falta de termos, chamavam-lhe cyclone... hoje tornado!
> 
> 
> ...






Rog podias enviar esta prova(relato) para os mass media, e referenciar que o fenomono que aconteceu foi devido ás alterações climaticas.
 Bom artigo para referenciar que sempre existiu tornados e vão acontecer em Portugal.


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2008 às 18:04)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*

O registo mais antigo que consegui encontrar sobre observações meteorologicas na Madeira:
Observações de 1826.. já com 182 anos


----------



## Rog (9 Out 2008 às 00:01)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*

Até previsões a médio prazo já se faziam em 1927... e sem modelos!


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Out 2008 às 05:41)

*Re: Meteorologia no séc. XIX*



Rog disse:


> Até previsões a médio prazo já se faziam em 1927... e sem modelos!



Grande recolha Rog.Bravo!
Este documento é um monumento.
As coisas que vais desencantar.
E já agora, 
quantos "DOUTORES  BROWNS" ainda surgem na nossa praça,  ainda que, com todos os modelos ?


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2008 às 10:17)

Mais um excelente achado Rog 

Deixo também uma carta sinóptica alemã  que encontrei na wikipedia dos dias 9 e 10 de Dezembro de 1887.

*Weather map of Europe, 10 December 1887*




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weather_forecasting



> For millennia people have tried to forecast the weather. In 650 BC, the Babylonians predicted the weather from cloud patterns as well as astrology.[1] In about 340 BC, Aristotle described weather patterns in Meteorologica. Chinese weather prediction lore extends at least as far back as 300 BC.[2]
> 
> Ancient weather forecasting methods usually relied on observed patterns of events, also termed pattern recognition. For example, it might be observed that if the sunset was particularly red, the following day often brought fair weather. This experience accumulated over the generations to produce weather lore. However, not all of these predictions prove reliable, and many of them have since been found not to stand up to rigorous statistical testing.[3]
> 
> ...


----------



## Rog (9 Out 2008 às 11:41)

Interessantes essas cartas Vince! 
Com uma apresentação tão bem feita que parece saída de um computador...


----------



## L.corga (7 Nov 2008 às 15:08)

boas pessoal..

gostaria de saber se alguem me pode dar umas dicas onde encontrar os dados meteorologicos dos ultimos 30 anos, toda a informação que encontro é paga!


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2008 às 15:30)

L.corga disse:


> boas pessoal..
> 
> gostaria de saber se alguem me pode dar umas dicas onde encontrar os dados meteorologicos dos ultimos 30 anos, toda a informação que encontro é paga!



Que tipo de informação? 

O IM, na sua página, têm as normais climatológicas para algumas cidades: Beja, Bragança, Coimbra, V.R.S. António, Lisboa, Portalegre, Porto, Angra do Heroísmo e Porto Santo. As normais são referentes ao período 1971-2000.
Não são os últimos 30 anos, mas é a série de 30 anos mais recente que temos.
Vai a "O clima", "Normais Climatológicas".
É necessário um registo, mas é fácil e gratuíto

Se procuras dados diários, tens, por exemplo, a Ogimet, mas só tem dados de 2000 para a frente.

Se pretenderes cartas meteorológicas, isso encontrarás mais facilmente e de forma gratuita.


----------

